# Memphis Aquarium Society Meeting



## Oqsy (Apr 23, 2005)

A few mid-southerners are trying to start an aquarium society of some sort in Memphis, and we will have our first meeting this weekend. Anyone in the area is welcome to come. Bring your plant clippings and lunch money and we'll see what happens.

Saturday, February 18th 
2:00 p.m. 
Pig-N-Whistle
2740 Bartlett Blvd.
Bartlett, TN

http://www.pig-n-whistle.com/location_bartlett.asp#map

I hope to see you there! Please RSVP to [email protected] if you think you'll come so we can make appropriate reservations.

Oqsy


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

I wish I could participate vicariously!! Im from Memphis but I am going to school in Michigan right now. let me know how it all goes!

Laura


----------



## Oqsy (Apr 23, 2005)

Due to the thick block of ice on the roads and highways of pretty much the entire "Mid-South", the meeting will be rescheduled for another date, most likely sometime in March.

Oqsy


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

now that the ice is long cleared I was wondering if there would be another meeting? (I happen to be in town this week) I hope the club is a success!
~Laura


----------



## JasonG75 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there a Memphis Club?


----------

